# Bean supplier advice please



## Father_Java (Apr 24, 2013)

Hello, I am totally new to 'proper coffee' brewing and need some advice on the best place to buy roasted beans for espresso brewing.

Many thanks in advance


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Hi & welcome to the Forum



Father_Java said:


> best place to buy roasted beans for espresso brewing.


Take a look in the 'Beans' section where you will find loads of threads with names of Roasters on line or in the High St.

If preferring darker roasts see Union - Rave - Origen or fruitier roasts Hasbean - Square Mile - James Gourmet.

Hope you find something you like


----------



## Father_Java (Apr 24, 2013)

Many thanks Ron, I will take a look at the suppliers you suggested


----------



## Chris_on_caffeine (Jul 21, 2012)

Don't forget Smokey B!


----------



## Sam__G (Sep 4, 2011)

ronsil said:


> Hi & welcome to the Forum
> 
> Take a look in the 'Beans' section where you will find loads of threads with names of Roasters on line or in the High St.
> 
> ...


Haven't had anything from James gourmet in tiiiiime! I completely forgot about them, thats probably my next bean order sorted


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

Try Coffee Bean Shop's fortnightly promotions 4 different 250gm bags normally about £20.00. A good way to get into coffee and find out your preferences


----------



## reneb (Nov 2, 2011)

From James Gourmet I'd try this:

http://www.jamesgourmetcoffee.com/product.php/387/colonel-grumpys-chapin-blend--los-amigos

It's a slightly darker roast, but is great as espresso and in milk based drinks.

Formula 6 is always good stalwart as well.

You may also want to try this from workshop

http://www.workshopcoffee.com/dispensary/cult-of-done-espresso-v11

It's a bit more expensive, but it's a great espresso blend.

Also consider these from Has Bean:

http://www.hasbean.co.uk/products/brazil-fazenda-cachoeira-da-grama-bourbon-pulped-natural

http://www.hasbean.co.uk/products/brazil-fazenda-passeio-pulped-natural-rubi


----------



## Father_Java (Apr 24, 2013)

Thanks, a good selection to drink my way through


----------

